# Epson 9600 sublimation printing



## thimble (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the group but have followed this forum for a while, I'm hoping someone can help, have an Epson 9600 printer (with sublimation Ink in it) purchased second hand and trying to resurrect it,

So new Head - Rank Input codes all done
Ink Charge done - ink lines and cartridges full
Nozzle check done - No ink at all coming through Test prints and control panel on printer - communication all good PC talking to Printer, Head moves as if printing but nothing.

No error codes - dampeners and ink line all Ok and in good order.
Pulling my hair out would love some advice

Quick explanation I print sub transfers - Heat press to 100% pure cotton - simple outline design, which is later washed out of the fabric
its not High end quality work the less ink the better - but I have nothing !!!! 

Cheers Liz


----------

